# ISDN, CAPI, Kernel 2.6.8, Verzweiflung

## zerwas

Hallo,

Ich habe schon einige der Threads zu diesem Thema durchgelesen, bin aber bis jetzt trotzdem nicht weitergekommen.

Bis jetzt habe ich soviel gemacht, dass ich gar nicht weiß, was ich aufzählen soll.

- capi4k-utils (08.10.2004 (der in dem Ordner DONOTUSE steckt und vom 06.10.2004)

- mISDN CVS (Snapshot) installiert.

- Kernel angepasst

- avm fcpci

...

Die Meldung ist auf jeden Fall immer die gleiche:

```
Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.4 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.33 $

capiconn:  1.8

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)]

```

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das in den Griff bekomme, oder mit welchen Versionen es auf jeden Fall funktioniert.

PS: Der Einwahlbefehl im CHROOT unter Suse 9.1 klappt..

lspci:

```
0000:02:01.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN (rev 01)
```

----------

## Anarcho

Also als erstes brauchst du mISDN nicht, wenn du avm fcpci installiert hast. 

Dann musst du nur das fcpci modul laden und am besten die CAPI Sachen im Kernel als Modul kompilieren. 

Dann lässt du capi,capifs und fcpci automatisch laden und machst nen eintrag in die fstab nach /dev/capi mit capifs. Leider bin ich nicht zuhause, sonst könnte ich dir das jetzt posten.

Dann mach mal nen lsmod.

----------

## zerwas

Ich komme keinen Schritt voran. Bin genau nach deinen Angaben vorgegangen. Gleicher Fehler.

```
Module                  Size  Used by

radeonfb               60016  -

cfbcopyarea             3208  -

cfbimgblt               2568  -

cfbfillrect             3144  -

l3udss1                35464  -

avmfritz               18636  -

capi                   14816  -

capifs                  3664  -

kernelcapi             41344  -

...

```

Hab erst mal den Kernel neu gemerged, die Module geladen und capifs gemountet. Und siehe da! Geht nicht.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist die Meldung von capiinit:

Kein Treiber wird richtig geladen, Failed to load driver [xx]

Welcher muss überhaupt geladen werden?

Schrecklich, dass es keinen normalen Weg gibt, ISDN unter Linux 2.6 zum Laufen zu bringen.

----------

## Anarcho

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast du nachwievor die mISDN Module geladen. 

Diese solltest du ganz deaktivieren, die brauchst du nicht!

Bei mir laufen folgende Module:

```
fcpci                 502808  1 

capi                   18624  4 

capifs                  6152  2 capi

kernelcapi             46624  2 fcpci,capi

```

Dabei ist fcpci das Treibermodul von AVM, was du auch laden solltest.

```
server root # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

capi

fcpci

```

Dann die fstab:

```
server root # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

[..]

capifs                  /dev/capi       capifs          defaults                0 0

```

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

----------

## zerwas

Danke für die Antwort!

Leider muss ich sagen, dass sich nichts geändert hat.

/etc/init.d/capi start scheint jetzt aber eine fcpci zu erkennen.

Sehr auffällig ist die Ausgabe von lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

capi                   14816  -

capifs                  3664  -

fcpci                 501944  -

kernelcapi             41344  -

zlib_deflate           20472  -

zlib_inflate           20520  -

slhc                    5992  -

iptable_raw             1352  -

ipt_NOTRACK             1448  -

ntfs                   92212  -

sr_mod                 13220  -

```

Wieso wird nichts benutzt?

Könntest du mir sagen, welche pppd- und capi4k-utils-Version du benutzt?

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.  :Sad: 

----------

## genstef

Schau doch mal auf bugs.gentoo.org und hast du für deine ganzen verschiedenen Versionen ebuilds?

----------

## zerwas

Heureka, ich bin ein Stückchen weiter.

Also nochmal danke für die Hilfe.

- capi4k-utils musste ich die neuste Version direkt vom FTP nehmen

- fcpci 03.11.02 (avm.de, für SUSE 9.1)

- ppp 2.4.2 o. 2.4.1 (ich glaube das ist egal)

/etc/fstab:

```
capi

fcpci
```

Kernel:

- PPP alles fest im Kernel, ansonsten krieg ich unknown symbols.   :Shocked: 

- CAPI so wie in den HowTos als Module

Problem ist jetzt nur noch, dass ich nichts pingen kann, bekomme nur "unknown host". In der /etc/resolv.conf stehen die Nameserver

Muss ich noch extra ppp0-Device machen? Wenn ja, gibts eine Anleitung wie, oder sagt es mir jemand?

----------

## Anarcho

Hm, ich glaube kaum das du den Inhalt der fstab gepostet hast, sieht eher aus wie ein teil von lsmod.

Natürlich musst du noch ein ppp0 device erstellen, du musst dich ja einwählen.

Dazu braucht er ja die Einwahlnummer, den Usernamen und das pw.

Aber da weiss ich leider nicht bescheid wie man das macht.

----------

## zerwas

 *Quote:*   

> sieht eher aus wie ein teil von lsmod. 

 

Klar, bin nach der ganzen Friemelei schon durcheinander.

Nach pppd call isdn/t-online zeigt ps aux |grep ppp nichts an.

Und mit "route add default gw ppp0" bekomme ich "ppp0: Unbekannter Rechner".

In /dev ist nichts von ppp-Einträgen zu sehen.

Also trotzdem danke Anarcho, bin dem Ziel ja schon wieder etwas näher. (Denke ich zumindest    :Smile:  )

----------

## Anarcho

Gibt den der aufruf von pppd keine Fehlermeldung?

Wie hast du denn isdn/t-online eingerichtet? Eigentlich sollte er die route dann selber setzen.

----------

## zerwas

Es geht endlich.

- capi4k-utils-2003-06-16

- mISDN-CVS-2004-08-29

- ck-sources 2.6.9

- ppp-2.4.1-r14

- ppp ge-emerged

- Im Kernel CAPI eingeschaltet

make config:

[code]

CONFIG_ISDN=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

Old ISDN4Linux nichts eingebunden.

Networking Support:

<*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

[] PPP multilink

[] PPP filtering

<M> async

<M> synctty

<M> deflate

<M> bsd-compress

- Preemption im Kernel deaktvieren

- Kernel backen, neu booten

- mISDN einbinden (std2kern) und im Kernel als Modul aktivieren

- /etc/ppp/peers/isdn/provider editieren

- pon isdn/provider

- surfen :)

Behilfliche Seiten:

www.isdn4linux.de/mISDN/ und die ganzen Threads hier.

Leider klappte das ganze mit fcpci von SuSE nicht. Ist aber auch nicht so tragisch, da ich sowieso nicht unbedingt faxen muss.

----------

## tee-zett

Den fcpci Treiber habe ich inzwischen zum Laufen gebracht.

Was mich jetzt zur Verzweiflung bringt, ist der pppd:

root # pppd

pppd: This system lacks kernel support for PPP.  This could be because

the PPP kernel module could not be loaded, or because PPP was not

included in the kernel configuration.  If PPP was included as a

module, try `/sbin/modprobe -v ppp'.  If that fails, check that

ppp.o exists in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/net.

See README.linux file in the ppp distribution for more details.

Was will mir diese Meldung sagen? Bei den Kernel-Modulen gibt es doch gar kein ppp.o:

root # ls /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/net/

built-in.o   loopback.o       ppp_async.o        sis900.o    Space.o

dummy.mod.o  net_init.o       ppp_generic.mod.o  slhc.mod.o

dummy.o      ppp_async.mod.o  ppp_generic.o      slhc.o

Seh ich da den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, oder ist da ein Fehler im pppd?

Danke,

Sven

----------

## genstef

Du kannst auch mal versuchen ppp  als modul zu  kompilieren und nicht fest im kernel einzubauen.

----------

